# [Windows XP] Problem mit Prozess von hpcmpmgr.exe



## FarinU (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem Prozess namens: *hpcmpmgr,exe* !
Mein Problem: Beim Herunterfahren kann dieses Programm nicht beendet werden, es dauert immer einige Zeit bis ein Fenster geöffnet wird, dass das Programm beendet. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus FarinU


----------



## hulmel (11. Juli 2004)

Das hat google zum Thema hpcmpmgr.exe ausgespuckt.


----------



## FarinU (12. Juli 2004)

Dankeschön für den Tip. War sehr hilfreich. Alles funktioniert jetzt wieder so wie es sollte!

MfG FarinU


----------

